# Free Yard Waste for composting



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

Does anybody want or know someone who would haul away a couple hundred lbs of small tree branches. Waste Management won't take them and I don't want to pay $300.00 to have it hauled off (thanks Home Advisor). The branches are already curbside and ready to go. Free for composting and I'm willing to pay a reasonable fee. House is in East Gulf Breeze close to Navarre.

Nick 619-454-4083


----------



## SoCal619 (Nov 18, 2011)

I can also trade you hauling it off for a free fishing trip when Red Snapper Season opens up again in Oct!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

call tyler faulk with prestige landscapes 3931168 he may be able to help u tell him ryan sent ya


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

We have a good fire going in the backyard if you wanted to throw them on.


----------

